# Mother of all Shoots 2012 Results



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like to thank all of the sponsors, participants, vendors and volunteers that helped make this years Mother the biggest shoot ever!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how many total number of shooters ?????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice shooting Mr. Watts! Can't wait to hear the tales from this shoot.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> how many total number of shooters ?????


quick bit of adding 504! Looks like I forgot to turn in one of my score cards too. Oh well, I had fun.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is That total for 2 days or 504 single entries no matter wow wow wow ..kudos to organizers...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> is That total for 2 days or 504 single entries no matter wow wow wow ..kudos to organizers...


not sure what you mean. You register for the shoot and that's for 3 rounds of 27 targets each. 9 stations, 3 targets each and 504 people shot that. That's just the main event. Then there was the Pro/Am, the Novelty round, the Friday night practice round, the Hole Shot, won by a guy from Maidstone, SK and now the proud owner of a new pick up and lastly a Grand Prix round. So a very busy weekend for all the volunteers!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

so there where 504 different names ? as it was a couple of day shoot .


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

yes its a 2 day shoot
504 people shot 2 rounds on Saturday, and the same 504 shot 1 round on Sunday for a total of 3 rounds over the 2 days
It was a terrific Shoot 
I plan on being there again next year


----------



## claymx (Jan 31, 2010)

some people must have dropped out as Im sure there were over 620 people registered.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

no matter the largest in canada for sure ...wow


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great tournament. 
Congrats Timmy!:thumbs_up


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

very good Mr Watts out of that many shooters
:thumbs_up:angel:


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is my link to the pics I shot at MOAS this year. 
Last year I put them on webshots, but since they limited me to only 3 gallerys, I had to try something else this year. 
so smugmug it is and you can see them at the following link

http://bearbytes.smugmug.com

Sorry about the watermarks but it is the only way to protect them. Oh BTW, I also put last years up MOAS 2011 for those that might be interested.
I will post this in the main forum so we can share so of those dudley pics with the rest of the world 
enjoy
bear


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can you view without proof written across them .. ??????


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Thanks for the kind words. It was an event like no other I've been to in Canada!!! I sure felt out of place with my bumblebee shirt on. There were over 150 people there wearing bright red. (Hoyt sponsored event) I was still the best looking though with my Mathews shirt. LOL. Definetaly worth the trip guys. We were kicked out of the shoot at Midnight Saturday night, because we were still shooting the fun events. Maybe next year, a couple of you would like to share costs with me!! 
See you on the tournament trail.
Timmer


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

ontario3-d'r said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thanks for the kind words. It was an event like no other I've been to in Canada!!! I sure felt out of place with my bumblebee shirt on. There were over 150 people there wearing bright red. (Hoyt sponsored event) I was still the best looking though with my Mathews shirt. LOL. Definetaly worth the trip guys. We were kicked out of the shoot at Midnight Saturday night, because we were still shooting the fun events. Maybe next year, a couple of you would like to share costs with me!!
> See you on the tournament trail.
> Timmer


Good shooting with you Tim!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Just wondering, were the targets a good mix of size or all small rock critters. Also were the targets one brand with identifieble scoring rings?


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Bow bandit said:


> Just wondering, were the targets a good mix of size or all small rock critters. Also were the targets one brand with identifieble scoring rings?


The targets are a mix of all sizes

and yes they have good scoring rings (why wouldn't they?)

Mackenzies, Rienharts and Big shot targets are the majority


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Kale said:


> The targets are a mix of all sizes
> 
> and yes they have good scoring rings (why wouldn't they?)
> 
> Mackenzies, Rienharts and Big shot targets are the majority


Just asking because there seemed to be quite a gap on some of the scores and I did not see any photos of the course for me look at, usually targets like I asked about cause this, now I know some just shot really well, I have never been to such a big shoot and I am trying to get a feel for what is was like. Sounds like a really great job by the organizers.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*pics*



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> can you view without proof written across them .. ??????


sorry, I had a choice of three generic watermarks, neither was very good, I might try another.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

Bow bandit said:


> Just asking because there seemed to be quite a gap on some of the scores and I did not see any photos of the course for me look at, usually targets like I asked about cause this, now I know some just shot really well, I have never been to such a big shoot and I am trying to get a feel for what is was like. Sounds like a really great job by the organizers.


A. course had a little bear at 46 yards, a mosquito at 32 and a frog at xxx. Nothing like trying to get 4 arrows into an x ring the size of a dime, or even hit the 8 ring on the bear at 45-50 yards. No worries we all shot all three courses.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Kale.
Great shooting with you also. Congrats on the barney shoot win. Quite an accomplishment considering the competition.!! Hope to shoot with you again soon.
Timmer


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

why can`t you post with nothing on them every body else does even world shoots


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> why can`t you post with nothing on them every body else does even world shoots


Its the website that is hosting them, it helps people protect their photos from being taken and used without consent.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

This photo was taken with my cell phone but it gives you an idea of the course setup


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

It was a great time had by all I am sure. Jack Mcnalley from provost won the Truck in the tube shoot. We ended up with 598 shooters if I remember the total that Pat told me that actually showed up. Was a great time for sure. I will definately be back again, was great seeing all the old and meeting some of the new faces.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow nice set up ....


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

How do you get attendance up? Give away a truck! I have been saying this for years


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

anybody know anything about the APA recurve in pic 185???


----------



## claymx (Jan 31, 2010)

Pretty sure you can ask travski. Probably only 5 or so even made. Congratulate him as him won gold in Canadians for recurve barebow too! Pretty sure its the same guy anyways...lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats a warf where you take a compound riser and mount recurve or long bow limbs to it pretty cool looks like gamemaster or helix clone which have tech risers already very nice for sure... now instead who is the pretty lady shooting it?? with the apa shirt ...


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Reed said:


> anybody know anything about the APA recurve in pic 185???


I have only made 3 of them I have one my stepson has one and a young lady I coach has the last one


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> thats a warf where you take a compound riser and mount recurve or long bow limbs to it pretty cool looks like gamemaster or helix clone which have tech risers already very nice for sure... now instead who is the pretty lady shooting it?? with the apa shirt ...


It is an APA riser, I had a person design the limb pockets for me, and I have built three so far. That young lady is My kid I coach, she will be 16 this year, only been shooting for over a year and has already won the Alberta winter Games and placed 5th at regionals shooting that bow for the first time


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

claymx said:


> Pretty sure you can ask travski. Probably only 5 or so even made. Congratulate him as him won gold in Canadians for recurve barebow too! Pretty sure its the same guy anyways...lol


Thanks Clay congrats on your shooting also


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

travski said:


> It is an APA riser, I had a person design the limb pockets for me, and I have built three so far. That young lady is My kid I coach, she will be 16 this year, only been shooting for over a year and has already won the Alberta winter Games and placed 5th at regionals shooting that bow for the first time


What did you use for limbs ILF I assume


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Reed said:


> What did you use for limbs ILF I assume


I used ILF tradtech black max limbs for all three


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any way you could get us some close ups of limb pockets or what you used to mate them.. real sweet looking.. I want one pm me with some info and $ as I have lots of Ilf limbs already ..what model riser is it ?????


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

they are made out of aluminum cannot remember the grade tonight.......... but i know it is same as all risers are made out of. the riser is their standard short riser and my kids is made on the sidewinder riser. Price is outrageous I had to beg borrow and almost steal to get these the three sets cost me over 1500 bucks to make them not cheap by any means. If you know of someone who can make them cheaper I have the program for the cnc machines....... if i would have been charges the man hours it was to make these I would not have been able to afford them the shop rate alone for the last two sets was over 3000 bucks but he charged me 250 a set


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I know a couple of machinists here in the area that are pretty talented we should hook up on these limb pockets pm me phone number thanks ted


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

x-hunta said:


> Its the website that is hosting them, it helps people protect their photos from being taken and used without consent.


You should read Smugmug's term of service. You should be mortified after you finish reading through it a bit more carefully.


----------

